# Sony Vpl eX3 media Projector - BLURRINESS



## briankelliher (Jul 20, 2010)

I found this VPL ex3 projector lying around at work.I tried turning it on.IT is extremely blurry and cant focus it .Does anybody know what the problem may be or waht I can do to fix it.The projector later stopped turning on completely.BUt I opened it up and sorted out this problem.PLease let me know if anyone can answer the focusing problme


----------

